# Attitude is everything



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

*Attitude is Everything*

Obviously, where, when and how you fish is important, but the generalization "Attitude is Everything" I find absolutely true.

Been watching Season 2 of Wicked Tuna and the vessels that throw the biggest tantrums when a fish gets off, did the worst. The vessels that got frustrated (and understandably so) but quickly shook it off and got back at it, with a good attitude, did well.

The worst was the angler on the Bounty Hunter. naturally, they did the worst. Pinwheel, Dave, Marcianno and the others who shook it off, got their heads back in the game, were grateful they at least got a bite, seemed to pull it off in the end. :thumbsup:

The vibe of the crew DEFINITELY makes a difference! Experienced this on my own vessel.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That guy on the Bounty Hunter is an obnoxious moron. No way in hell would I let that guy on board.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have not kept up with Wicked Tuna, but I agree that attitude is very very important. Keeping a positive attitude keeps you focused and ready and able to capitalize on the bite when it does happen. It can be hard on long hot summer days when the bites are far and few between, but keeping a positive attitude is critical.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Didn't even know about that show. Found it on netflix, so will watch it tonight.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Positive mental attitude and the ability to change up your plan when it's not working are very important. We fished some three day tournaments last year and by day three it can be difficult to keep it positive! But you have to or it isn;t fun anymore!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

ollemar said:


> Didn't even know about that show. Found it on netflix, so will watch it tonight.


DON"T! It's like those house refurbish shows on HGTV! You will never stop watching! It will be a great sunny calm day when the fishing would be great and you will find yourself instead sitting inside watching Wicked Tuna. Run away as fast as you can. lol


----------

